# 510 Recording while turned off



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Will the 510 still record if the power is off. The Customer Service guy told me it would but I'm not so sure and I don't want to risk my wifes shows not recording because you know the wrath that would bring down. :lol:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe the 5xx series turn themselves on when recording. You do not have to leave them turned on.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, I may test this on the my other 510 that doesn't have anything to lose if I pick a program to record at like 3:00am.


----------



## RoyW (Nov 19, 2003)

Amon37 said:


> Will the 510 still record if the power is off. The Customer Service guy told me it would but I'm not so sure and I don't want to risk my wifes shows not recording because you know the wrath that would bring down. :lol:


We have two leased 510 receivers and yes they turn themselves on, record the show and then turn themselves back off. They anticipate the record time and come on slightly earlier to allow the harddrive to come up to speed.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, they will come on, record the show and then turn off on their own.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Amon37 said:


> Will the 510 still record if the power is off. The Customer Service guy told me it would but I'm not so sure and I don't want to risk my wifes shows not recording because you know the wrath that would bring down. :lol:


For clarification ... the 50x/510 series will record "in standby" (the state the receiver is in when you have pressed the power button to turn it off). The receiver will turn itself on and record the program. If you have a TV on and tuned to the receiver you will see the program record. (The newer receivers have a screen saver that continues while the program records and one can turn "off" the receiver during the recording without stopping the recording. The 50x/510 series will stop if you turn it off during a recording.)

If the power is off (unplugged, or didn't pay the electric bill) it won't record.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> For clarification ... the 50x/510 series will record "in standby" (the state the receiver is in when you have pressed the power button to turn it off). The receiver will turn itself on and record the program. If you have a TV on and tuned to the receiver you will see the program record. (The newer receivers have a screen saver that continues while the program records and one can turn "off" the receiver during the recording without stopping the recording. The 50x/510 series will stop if you turn it off during a recording.)
> 
> If the power is off (unplugged, or didn't pay the electric bill) it won't record.


Will this recording interrupt updating the software in the receiver. For instance if it was trying to load P366 and recording triggered will that cancel the software update.

The only reason I ask is that my other 510 in the bedroom is on p366 and has no lockup,missed timers or the 59 minute or DST Timer issue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It depends on where in the download process the receiver interrupted itself.

If it was early (when the upload began) you won't get the new software. At the point of no return (when the receiver starts to 'moves' the download into service) the receiver won't interrupt itself and could become a big brick if you tried to interrupt the process.

Fair warning: If you choose to interrupt any point in the process you are taking a risk of bricking your receiver. I am not recommending any point in the process as 100% safe.

That being said, if "allow updates" is on on that receiver and you turn it off (place into standby) you should get the update. The only reason not to get an update is if your receiver is not yet targeted for a change - but that usually happens on the first couple of days the software is released (older receivers get it first instead of all receivers at once). Not after the software has been out there for a while.

Make sure updates are enabled and turn the thing off.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'm guessing I'm not getting update because my wife has timers all throughout the early morning on that box and I'm not turning it off. Allow updates is on.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

We also have two 510s and have had occasions when timers did not record. I would say it happens about five per cent of the time with both receivers and has happened when the reciever is in standby and when it has been left on. We have found that checking "Protect Recording" seems to make it more reliable for some reason. We have found this to be true since we have first owned the 510s about three years. Hope this helps


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I freaking hate this DVR 510. was great now its just a pain in the butt!

3 timers I had set 

House for Tuesday at 8pm (1 hour show) it only records 22 mins of it
ER (1 hour show) for Thrusday at 9pm it only records 36 mins of it.
Show on Food Network (30 mins) it only recored 8 mins of it. 

or come home from work to watch something that has been recorded hit play BAM: Green,Blue,Gray or what the freak ever color screen. Piece of crap turns its self off. 

dont think dish really gives about damn about its 5xx users anymore. 

sorry for the rant just freaking  right now.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Geeke19 said:


> 3 timers I had set
> 
> House for Tuesday at 8pm (1 hour show) it only records 22 mins of it
> ER (1 hour show) for Thrusday at 9pm it only records 36 mins of it.
> Show on Food Network (30 mins) it only recored 8 mins of it.


Thats the new recording system, it tries to delete the commercials for you, still needs work.



Geeke19 said:


> dont think dish really gives about damn about its 5xx users anymore.


TRUE, TRUE.


----------

